# Tattoos on opposite sex



## Lee1959 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, this is probably going to be a pretty heated topic, or has the potential to be. With all the current interest in tattoos for pretty much all economic groups, and all sexes, they have even started havin gtelevision shows geared towards this group. I watched a few minutes of one tonight and it got me to wondering, who here likes or dislikes tattoos on the opposite sex, find them sexy, or whatever..

Personally, I dislike them on females, never have liked them. I don't mind them on men, but truly cringe when I see them on a woman.


----------



## Greta (Aug 28, 2006)

You'd go into cardiac arrest if you ever met me then... I have 11 of them... and working on #12....


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Kel,

Hope you got your light back! Love your "flashlight girl" tattoo!

On topic, (sorta,) let's leave _pierceings_ outta this! 

Larry


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I say I dislike it, and I do, but that did not stop me from dating a girl with them way back when. The person matters more than what is on the outside, decorated or not. 

Lol, well I do have strong opinions and even dislike things like the old frosted hair which was so popular back when my wife and I were first dating too (late 70's). It was our only fight while dating, when she did it to her hair. And it lasted till it grew out, lol. For months after, she would ask if I liked how she looked or something of the like and I would say yes, except your hair looks like sh**, and she would go ballistic. She never learned to stop asking, and I never learned to stop answering, lol.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't like tattoos or piercings. Tattoos and piercings are like covering a great statue or work of art with grafiti and stabbing bits of wire through it. No thanks. I don't even like makeup; I've yet to see a woman who was more attractive with makeup than without.

Yep, I know I'm strange.


:buddies:


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Aug 29, 2006)

Although I have quite a few tattoos on me, I don't like too many tattoos on women...I used to like heavily tattooed women but now for some reason, it turns me off...Guess I'm getting old...


----------



## VWTim (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't mind some tattoo's especially when they're tastefull and meaningfull. The stereostypical tribal tattoo on the lower back is annoying tho, with the amount of them I see I think they're doing them at the mall in the back of the GAP.


----------



## nethiker (Aug 29, 2006)

I think some tattoos are very attractive, others are a complete turn-off. 

I remember this young Australian gal who was a dive master on a Tahitian cruise. She had the hottest turtle tattoo on her shoulder that seemed pretty sexy. Or maybe she was sexy and that made her tat seem hot. Either way it worked for me. 

I don't go much for the skulls with flames on a woman. Of course, my wife doesn't go for tattoos at all. It'll be tough for me to get another.


----------



## Silviron (Aug 29, 2006)

I voted NO... But that is in general.... On a very few gals they just 'work' and look great. But for most, no, they are a complete turnoff to me. 

What is really disgusting though, is when you see some 70 + year old woman who apparently had a wild youth but has lived to regret having tattoos, now faded, blended inks and sagging, especially in such places that aren't covered by comfortable clothes. :eeew:

Guys too.


----------



## Greta (Aug 29, 2006)

> The stereostypical tribal tattoo on the lower back ...


 
:laughing: ... My daughter calls those a "tramp stamp"...  ... I have yet to see one of those that I like... thus, I don't have one. 

However, I do have piercings... nothing too outrageous... my nose, my navel, my ears (6 in one ear, 1 in the other)... I leave the really radical piercing stuff to my daughter... she did a full double loop corset down her back for the Club Tattoo 10th anniversary party in Phoenix back in May... 12 piercings... 6 down each side of her spine and laced up with ribbons...


----------



## Safety1st (Aug 29, 2006)

I've dated women in the past that have had tatoos....

One had a small one in the base of her back/spine....another has a celtic band around her ring finger..

Personally, I don't like them.....(my wife hasn't got any, and i'm glad).

I think the only feminine place to have them is perhaps the small of the back, or a tiny on on the upper back/shoulder blade...

Certainly none on the arms or the chest area !

That's my personal view and in no way derrogatory against people that do have them in those areas....

Having said that...the most attractive woman with tatoos in those areas is Janine Lindemulder (off the top of my head)..

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h286/JessSteph22/janine_lindemulder_photos.jpg


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 29, 2006)

all my girlfriends get a "PROPERTY OF TEDTHELED" across the butt.
So guys, do me a favor, and check first, before..you know..

peace out,
TTL


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 29, 2006)

You know, come to think of it, I did date one girl......

She had a tattoo of a snake, with it's head on her neck and the body of the snake winding around her body, it's tail ending at her sweet spot. When I was being a brat(often), instead of saying something like "kiss my a$$" she'd say "lick my snake."

It was definitely interesting. :buddies:


----------



## HonorKnight (Aug 29, 2006)

I always thought that a tattoo should have meaning if you were going to get one. Not just get one to have one. I prefer them to be small and in places that can be covered up for formal occations. Small tattoos can accentuate beauty. However, I believe in moderation in all things. I find people that go to extremes in anything disconcerting.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't care for them and find them un-attractive most of the time. 

I always wanted one simple tattoo (Eagle Globe and Anchor) in a not so obvious place, but my skin doesn't heal well so it'll just scar over.


----------



## LowBat (Aug 29, 2006)

Sasha said:


> :laughing: ... My daughter calls those a "tramp stamp"...  ... I have yet to see one of those that I like... thus, I don't have one.


Out here we call that a "Santa Cruz license plate".

Personally I've never liked tattoos on anyone, except they make it easy to identify career criminals.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Aug 29, 2006)

mmmmmm... tattoos (and/or piercings) on women just makes my sweet spot get even sweeter.


----------



## Delvance (Aug 29, 2006)

Not a fan of tattoos myself. I suppose a small one at a well chosen spot might be alright but at the end of the day...i'm not a fan.

Please don't take offense anyone, that's just my opinion of course, not what is right or wrong (and i don't think there is a right or wrong in this case).


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 29, 2006)

This is going to sound totally OT, but it's not; just wait for it.

I've had a dog for about three years now. Whenever part of me gets close enough, he licks. A finger, a toe, a face, whatever. I've also found that many other dogs do this, too. Most pit bulls I've met have been the sweetest, lickiest puppies (at any age) that I've met. Corny though it might sound, it has made me realize one thing (and here's my point):

It's what's inside that counts.

There, I said it. You can laugh at the cliche, or you can believe me when I say that that's really how I feel now. Whenever I see an "ugly" dog wagging his tail and straining to sniff at me and lick my face, I tell his human what a handsome and beautiful dog he/she has - and I sincerely mean it.

That said, I could never get myself a piercing. That would be like dropping a 2D plastic incan onto concrete to give it some "character." I've experienced enough pain (continuous, surgical pain) to have developed a real aversion to it, and to wounds that take ages to heal properly and then leave a massive scar.

If YOU want to do it though, have fun! 

Sorry for the incoherent rambling. I blame the fact that I've been up for 19 hours (because my MasterCard came today), and I have to be awake again in another six. G'night, all. :sleepy:


----------



## Coop (Aug 29, 2006)

I voted don't care...

I like some tattoos, I dislike others, It doesn't really matter if they are on a female or a male person. But it does matter if the tattoo is right or wrong for that person. And right or wrong is defined by 'content' and location. 

Personally, I think that one should be able to cover up his or her tattoo, as there are people in this world who will take offense, or there might be situations where it is just not appropriate to have a tattoo showing. 
Contentwise I think that people who get one of those chinese text tattoos, without actually being able to read them are pretty dumb. I know a guy who asked for a tattoo on his lower back saying Strength in Life in chinese, but when he got laughed at by some chinese guys in the dressingroom at the local gym, he found out that his tattoo actually said 'Swipe card here'. Pretty funny, as it was just above his butt...
But(t) anyway... A tattoo that suits the person and is in the right place is still a piece of art IMHO, but otherwise, it looks dumb or tacky at least...


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 29, 2006)

Not so fond off them on the ladies myself, but it's hardly an absolute...


----------



## leukos (Aug 29, 2006)

Tattoo = a permanent reminder of temporary insanity


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 29, 2006)

I find tattoos on women to be quite unattractive, especially the tramp stamp. I have never seen a single one I liked.


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't care for them on _either_ sex. Ditto for piercings. In fact, I barely tolerate a little makeup on the opposite sex. IMHO either you look good on your own or your don't. Adornments may sometimes enhance what you have slightly, but more often than not they don't make any difference.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not big on tattoos. I don't mind if it's a small one that has some significance, but I can definitely do without the trendy ones (like a butterfly on the small of the back) that so many girls seem to get these days. At least be original.


----------



## jtice (Aug 29, 2006)

I have one tattoo, and would like some others.
but lack of $$$, and time to create another has stopped me.

I dont mind them on females, as long as they are just some odd ball thing, stuck some odd ball place.
Like a tiger on their butt or something.

I have seen a few "tramp stamps" that I dont mind, but some do get alittle large and gody.

heh, best one I ever saw, was on the top of a girls butt, read,
"Your Name Here" :devil:

Not that I would want that on My Gal 

~John


----------



## DieselDave (Aug 29, 2006)

Clearly the trend from CPF'ers is a big No for woman and tats. If our % reflects the general population it's a wonder so many gals have them. On the other hand maybe woman with tats is a small % but they stand out so much it makes them more noticeable.

I have several woman friends and co-workers that have them but I don't care for them at all. Only myself and one other guy of 30+ Officers in my squadron didn't get a squadron crest tattoo after the 1991 gulf war. If they had offered one that lasted 1-3 years I would have done it. I find myself offering unsolicited council to my daughter’s friends not to do it. Permanent can be a long time.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of tattoos. My wife has 2, I'm not really thrilled with them but I don't give her any grief over them either.


----------



## BladeZealot (Aug 29, 2006)

I have 13 tats, so I can't very well so I don't approve of them on someone else, regardless of their gender.


just my .02 cents


----------



## Greta (Aug 29, 2006)

I've noticed that alot of you guys are saying that you don't really _mind_ them on women if they are "small", "in inconspicuous places", "original", "have meaning", etc....

As a woman with many tattoos, I couldn't agree more... oddly enough. I think it's absolutely unattractive for women to have tats on their upper arms. Tribal armbands on _either_ sex is extremely *UN*original to me. Tats on women's chests? Only if they are small and can be hidden in an evening gown if desired. And seeing as how we're being honest here, skulls and flames and mechanical parts ripping out of flesh... along with nautical stars and satanical beings... complete turn-off... on either sex.

Yes, tats should definately have meaning. "Flash" off the walls of a tat studio... decided on at the very last minute after walking into the studio and saying, "I want a tat"... never a good idea.

There is only one other person in the world who has and will ever have the same tat as I do... my daughter. She and I have 3 matching ones... and they are all original creations of ours... and have very deep meaning... for both of us. Most of my other ones have been drawn by my husband. And then there's the one that has a very close tie to CPF....


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 29, 2006)

Sasha said:


> Yes, tats should definately have meaning. "Flash" off the walls of a tat studio... decided on at the very last minute after walking into the studio and saying, "I want a tat"... never a good idea.


 
I know this first hand. I have a stupid "No Fear" tattoo on my arm that I got back when it was "cool". 

A friend had an appointment for a tattoo, but the artist didn't want to give him a new one because it looked like another one he had was infected or was having a reaction. I took his appointment instead and picked something stupid off the wall.


----------



## zespectre (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm the... Grandson of a FL state trooper, Son of a NY state trooper, and spent time in law enforcement myself. My entire personality is trained to -avoid- punching any additional holes in my body (or having any punched in it by someone else). 

That attitude sort of spills over towards others as well and I will simply never understand why people want to do that to themselves (tats, body piercings, the whole bit).

Now I'm not putting anyone down for making that choice, I'm just being honest that I'll never understand it (any more than I understand speedo suits or those super baggy pants kids liked to wear a while back).

The irony... I knew a girl with a small rose tattoo on her shoulder and I LOVED to kiss that rose! <sigh> Oh, where was I ??? :naughty:


----------



## Chris201W (Aug 29, 2006)

I find it sort of hard to vote in this poll. In general, I don't like tatoos on females, but there are certainly exceptions. Depending on the specific person, location, and tatoo, I can _definitely_ find a tatoo attractive. I'm not a fan of huge tatoos, but small, tastefully placed ones I don't mind.


----------



## Illum (Aug 29, 2006)

Sasha, Im sure your beautiful in your way...
beauty is not skin deep, do I prefer? no, but I dont regard the tattoo as much as the person I regard to.:rock:


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Aug 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have a few tattoos that I got when I was young that I now regret. I wish I had waited until I was 30 to start getting inked.  I already have one of them covered up and I plan getting a few more covered up with something else, not removed! At least these tattoos will be pretty easy to cover up...


----------



## Omega Man (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't like the butt crack tattoos on a girl, I refer to them as "targets". They make a girl looks slutty for some reason. 
That being said, I vote not caring either way. I have 7 tattoos right now, one taking up my lower back, but all are covered with a t-shirt and no ones knows I have them until I show them. I like to keep them that way. It's funny when a coworkers or a new friend see them for the first time and doesn't know you have any! 
My 1st girl and I got matching tattoos. 
Please, don't do this with your girl/boyfriends! 
Especially your 1st.
I still like the tattoo, but you know where *she *got *her*'s placed by now, riiiight?

My current chicky has one small colorful tattoo of stars and swirlies on her shoulder, and I like it. I don't think she needs any more, but she always says she'd like another. Hey, now I have a reason to be glad she's always broke!


----------



## Eugene (Aug 29, 2006)

Wife just got one, we have been married 10 years and just has our first child and he is growing up so fast she wanted to remember him a baby for ever

http://www.ninefamily.com/images/CurtisTattoo-600x800.jpg


----------



## IsaacHayes (Aug 29, 2006)

On girls it's a total turn off for me. Reasons: looks trashy, pointless designs, in bad places, done to fit in and look like every one else.

It used to be people would get tatoos to be different than others and it would have meaning. Now I see girls with the "tramp stamp" above thier butt crack and every other girl out there has the same tribal design in the same spot. I totally hate that. I can tolerate a small thing on the ankle, etc but to have this huge pointless meaningless tatoo (meaningless to them too) is just gross. Tatoos to me also seem like a macho thing and pretty girls don't need big tribal tatoos!! Or tattos on their breasts of squares/other dumb things and barb wire around their arm!!

The most disgusting place for a tatoo on a girl after the "tramp stamp" I think is the lower stomach. 

To me a girls body is beautiful enough and I wan't to see that, and nothing more. I don't want to be distracted by a design or whatever, I just want to see her smooth beautiful skin and curves.

^^ That's my feelings. Tatoos on guys don't bother me unless they are offensive and in some place like neck/forehead. By doesn't bother me I mean it doesn't look bad to me or out of place.


----------



## lessing (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got one on my right upper arm and my wfe has one on her lower back. I don't mind tats until they start taking up large % of the body, becuase most people just have a jumble that starts looking like a bad comic book. It can be done very tastfully though. I work in concert touring, and not having tats makes you the exception. 2 guys I worked with got "to get drunk and vomit" in chinese on thier necks. They both have about 40-50% coverage anyway. 

As long as its not flash and not something you do when your drunk I see no problem with them.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 29, 2006)

Another vote for no tat's.......on either sex.

I never had much of an opinion about them until I got a job in my youth caring for elderly folks. A few of them had tats, including one woman, at her age, she must have been a real trendsetter. Anyway, none of these tats had the slightest resemblance to anything. They were dull, faded, smeary looking things - and in a couple of cases the folks that had them could not remember what they started out as.

Bottom line, I swore I'd never get anything that would turn that ratty after 3 or 4 decades. I think if more folks saw what the eventual condition of their tats would be at an advanced age, many of these parlors would go out of business. In observing, over the years, I have never seen a tatoo on anyone over 65 that looked good.

Cliff


----------



## lukus (Aug 30, 2006)

I absolutely HATE the tramp stamp (aka Louisiana license plate, aka bullseye). Nothing will ruin a good porno quicker!:laughing: But seriously, they take all the enjoyment out of walking behind a girl. (I also hate those hip hugger pants that squeeze all the alluring curves of a female into a blob at the waist, and the combination of the stamp AND the pants.....eccchhh!) 

I have a sister-in-law that got one of the Chinese symbols on the lower neck when they were popular. I forget what it was supposed to mean, but she met a translator for the state department at some kind of career day that said the best translation was "black cheese".

So, in short, I don't like the guady, badly placed tats; but something small and femine on the ankle can pique my interest (my interest in seeing more).


----------



## tiktok 22 (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't have any and never will. It's not that I don't like tats, I just don't want to ever have to regret getting one. I would rather admire them on someone else.


----------



## will (Aug 30, 2006)

my daughters each have one or two, my son's don't, I don't. my girlfriend doesn't. 

I don't care for tattoos on the face, neck or hands, also don't like full body tattoos. 

I am neutral on the subject,


----------



## ksbman (Aug 30, 2006)

I voted no; I'm not a fan of tattoos on anyone.

'Tramp Stamp' made me think of this link on another forum.

If you're offended by bad language, don't click on the link.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't have any tattoos or piercings, but I do have a single...

"implant."


----------



## Kristofg (Aug 30, 2006)

I like small tattoos like a cats paw or something like that. Unfortunately when you see tattoos they often have faded from black to greenish. It'd be neat to have them invisible and reacting to UV light though. Kind of like a fluorescent marker.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 30, 2006)

37 tattoos and counting....when will I stop? When I am ready. I don't care what people think about my tattoos, it's my body and I do what I want.


----------



## Coop (Aug 30, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> when will I stop? When I am ready.




or when you're full :laughing:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 30, 2006)

I still have* a lot* of room left!

:lolsign:


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 30, 2006)

As long as I like the person, the tattoo aspect for me personally does not matter one way or the other.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 30, 2006)

Kristofg said:


> It'd be neat to have them invisible and reacting to UV light though. Kind of like a fluorescent marker.



I don't have a link at the moment, but that is currently available.

JM-99


----------



## nethiker (Aug 30, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> I don't have a link at the moment, but that is currently available.
> 
> JM-99



I remember that. Here's a link.


----------



## chmsam (Aug 30, 2006)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."

It depends on the art and the quality of the art, too. Lots of fat, sweaty women with the tribal crap done by some losers around here. Lots of semi-obscene, and very bad, ink on guys with too few teeth and too many toes, also. Can't remember what show it was on, but there was a character who had a tattoo in Chinese. He walked into a place and saw an old Chinese man who was looking at him strangely. He asked why and was told by the old man that the tattoo read something like, "Of two men who live together, I am the woman." I loved the expression on the face of the guy with the tattoo.

However, if I was quite a bit younger, there's a young woman around here with the leopard spots tattoo over most of her back and one shoulder who would really interest me. She's really not beautiful, but the art is interesting, unusual, and of extremely high quality. It makes her statement.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Aug 30, 2006)

Tigerhawk, is it a RFID implant? Just a wild guess. I won't guess at others.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Tattoos on opposite sex, YES PLEASE*

mmmmmmm Scottie Chapman (the tattooed one) from the Mythbusters TV show in a skimpy cropped vest ....WOW !!!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 30, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Tigerhawk, is it a RFID implant? Just a wild guess. I won't guess at others.


Hooray! I got a bite! And speaking of "bite"...

It's probably unfair to keep "everyone" in suspense, so I'll tell you.

It's actually a titanium socket anchored into my skull, with a prosthetic tooth installed on the end. (I can still remember my dentist calling to the hygenists, "Has anyone seen the abutment screw?" Good times...)

A tooth was missing because of a congenital birth defect. It took about a decade of orthodontal work, but my smile finally looks like a human's rather than Gollum's.

BTW: The titanium doesn't set off airport metal detectors, so no worries there.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 30, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Hooray! I got a bite! And speaking of "bite"...
> 
> It's probably unfair to keep "everyone" in suspense, so I'll tell you.
> 
> It's actually a titanium socket anchored into my skull, with a prosthetic tooth installed on the end. (I can still remember my dentist calling to the hygenists, "Has anyone seen the abutment screw?" Good times...)



For some reason, I thought "back of my head" when I read that the first time. I'm assuming it's actually in your upper jaw...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 31, 2006)

No, it's not attached to the back of my head. Yes, it is in my upper jaw. :laughing:

It was installed during the same operation in which four wisdom teeth were removed. I wasn't knocked out, but it was really close. I remember that at one point I heard a loud grinding noise, so I said "wow." I think the surgeon/helpers made a reply, but I don't remember it.

My surgeon was so excellent that I didn't even need any of the Vicodin they sent me home with, and I felt almost back to normal within a day or two.

It's an extremely permanent piercing. It's anchored in bone, and the tooth is connnected both mechanically and chemically. It's there to stay!


----------



## nirad (Sep 1, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> I find tattoos on women to be quite unattractive, especially the tramp stamp. I have never seen a single one I liked.


 

I was always told that the tramp stamp is actually ancient writing that means "Put hands here!" . :whoopin: :naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 1, 2006)

I have no problem with it either way, my fiancee is clean cut, not tatoos or piercings (besides ears). I think some "Tramp Stamps" look sexy.


----------



## elgarak (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't like tattoos at all. Especially the trampo stamp -- ugh.

Piercings are somewhat better, being semi-permanent (mostly). Don't mind ear lobes, though I think women without pierced ears are hot. Maybe just because they swim against the stream. 

One of the piercings I absolutely hate is navel. THE NAVEL IS NOT A BODY PART SUITABLE FOR PIERCING. Period. Especially if I see slightly chubby girls with a perfect navel, no folds, just the right amount of top-bottom asymmetry. Girls, don't destroy this beauty with a piercing.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Sep 1, 2006)

On further consideration of this topic, I think I have to change my opinion to "don't care as long as it's done right." Except SO few tattoos are done right. Most tattoos on women make me wonder "wtf were you thinking?" I've dated several women with tattoos; one had a rose on her upper arm, another had a carnation on her butt, a couple had the "tramp stamp" etc. One girl I dated had a blue butterfly on the crease between her left thigh and torso. Very cute, very fetching, but no more so than she would have been without it. The blue butterfly and the snake I mention in a previous post in this thread are the only ones I've liked. They didn't add any attractiveness to the person, but they didn't remove any either.

I'm glad my wife is un-inked and only has her ears pierced.

:buddies:


----------



## Brangdon (Sep 2, 2006)

All tattoos are blemishes. Small ones are small blemishes. They are not deal-breakers, because personality and other things matter more, but for me they are always negatives rather than positives. As with smoking I tend to see them as an indicator of low intelligence (not always, and I daresay present company are the exceptions - but usually).

Piercings are even worse. All the bad things about tattoos, plus the squeamish factor of unnatural holes. Always a turn-off for me. Especially pierced nipples or pierced tongue. Ugh.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 19, 2006)

My wife has a small tat that is nice.

I, myself would not care to have one on my skin.

-Ed


----------



## Concept (Oct 19, 2006)

I do like Tats on the opposite sex, but as many have said in the right spots and of the tasteful sort. Of course this is always to everyones own interpritation.


----------



## Tooner (Oct 19, 2006)

Tats on women? Sorry ladies, tats are for men! Now I know you’re thinking that is a pretty sexist statement from some Neanderthal. (You might be somewhat correct.) But hold on a minute. Tats can look good on a young hot thing, but once your past your thirties, not so good. It’s for the same reason that a thirty-year-old guy with a ponytail and ear rings looks well… kind of icky. So there you have it, I’m not sexist; I’m just plain offensive to everyone.


----------



## James S (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont know, I'm still undecided, I think some ladies here ought to post some pictures of their body art


----------



## Danbo (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm ok with a small tattoo here and there on a woman, but I really don't like the look of a woman completely covered with ink.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Oct 19, 2006)

Little cute ones on the shoulder, ankle ect = ok





Tramp stamp = no thanks





I have none myself...but I do get the urge to have "Search and Destroy" emblazened across the width of my back now and then...like that Henry Rollins has...it looks well 'ard!






CFU


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 31, 2010)

Resurecting an old old thread.
Yeah, I like them, Great conversation starters as I have an number myself.
I do feel for some of them though, as there are some really crappy artists out there.
Like buying a great flashlight, do your homework first and go for the best. 
IF the best you can afford is a the cheapest artist, DO NOT GET ONE. Male or female


----------



## Larbo (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesnt matter how hot she looks a tat ruins it for me. Any type of face piercing is even worse! :eeew::thumbsdow


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 31, 2010)

well, i have one that means a lots to me, and my wife has several that don't mean as much to her, she has one that gets me though. Her step-brother joined the navy so she had an anchor put inbetween her shoulder blades...small and never visible...I obviously came along later (i'm an army boy) so that was hard for me to get past GO ARMY, BEAT NAVY lol. But the only time i see it is when shes getting undressed so usually its not on my top priority list by that time...so anchors aweigh!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 31, 2010)

Depends on the woman. If a babe has a tatoo, even large ones like Angelina Jolie, I like them. If a Bulldyke has one, if find everything about it repulsive.

Here's a list of "World's Hottest 101 Women With Tatoos" and if you think all of them are now ugly because of their tattoos, you are either a religious fanatic (many religions strictly forbid any tattoos), or not normal.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jan 31, 2010)

There's probably some tattoed women that I'd find physically attractive but it would be in spite of the tatoos.

I think tatoos on women look really off, same goes for piercings anywhere but the ears. I can't say for sure whether having them would change my views of the person themselves since I don't actually know any women who have them.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Something *small* and sexy- YES. 

A big tattoo covering half of the girls skin - NO


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 31, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> There's probably some tattoed women that I'd find physically attractive but it would be in spite of the tatoos.
> 
> I think tatoos on women look really off, same goes for piercings anywhere but the ears. I can't say for sure whether having them would change my views of the person themselves since I don't actually know any women who have them.


Pretty much my feelings as well except I don't even care for pierced ears. There are things I find WAY worse on the opposite sex than tattoos, however. Breast, buttocks, and lip enhancements are right at the top of that list. Not only are these enhancements often overdone to the point where they're cartoonishly huge, but in most cases they're not even in fitting with the person's body type. Ditto for the usual male enhancements. Or the ridiculously white, huge teeth you see on both sexes. I guess what annoys me the most about all this is the trend towards one type of male or female body. It's a shame because for every type there is bound to be someone who likes you exactly as you're born. Nowadays I look at a lot of famous people and it seems the only way to tell them apart is by their faces. The bodies are all starting to look exactly alike thanks to the enhancements. The good news, if any, is that most of the general public can't afford to have these kinds of enhancements ( although I prefer to call them multilations ). Earth to Hollywood-start casting types who actually look like real people, not caricatures. That's one reason I find a lot of foreign films refreshing to watch. The people actually look like people you see every day, rather than something out of Looney Tunes.


----------



## Armadew (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they are sexy. The more the better.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 1, 2010)

Fake boobs and a tramp stamp are the worst along with most body piercings.

Other than that, it depends on the person and the tattoo. I don't personally have any. For me it would be more like following the crowd which I'm not into.

Some have tattoo's that are OK and don't bother me but it's not a plus for sure.


----------



## nbp (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't vote, but I guess I have an opinion. I think some tatoos are interesting to look at, and I like hearing the stories behind them if they mean something, but I don't want my girl all tatted up. I think IsaacHayes summed up my feelings pretty well. 



IsaacHayes said:


> To me a girl's body is beautiful enough and I want to see that, and nothing more. I don't want to be distracted by a design or whatever, I just want to see her smooth beautiful skin and curves.


----------



## DoctaDink (Feb 1, 2010)

Ultimately, ones beauty has less to do what they look like than who they ARE. 
But, in my opinion,I find that the body is most beautiful in its natural un-pierced/un-tatoo'd condition. 
As an artist, I find the artistry of tattoos fascinating, but that someone would allow themselves to be a canvas for permanent display is curious. What we consider beautiful, fashionable or meaningful today may be distasteful to us in the future - and tatoos are for the most part permanent. Also, the nice crisp lines, colors, and shading of a fresh tattoo will fade and blur in the future.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ink and piercings, like MOST augmentation of the "natural" state can either improve upon or detract from beauty in my eye. I have seen both. 

I have a decent amount of ink, and have taken out 30 or so piercings over the course of my life. Now, I have no metal in at all. My wife has one small tattoo.


----------



## Metatron (Feb 1, 2010)

saw a lady on the beach the other day, had a scripted W on each butt cheek. killed myself laughing.


----------



## Larbo (Feb 1, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Here's a list of "World's Hottest 101 Women With Tatoos"



Not Danica Patrick..NO NO NO NO NO 

Thats one hottie! :thumbsup:


----------



## leukos (Feb 1, 2010)

Metatron said:


> saw a lady on the beach the other day, had a scripted W on each butt cheek. killed myself laughing.


 
WOW!


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife has 2 tatoos.

A tattoo of Eeyore at the base of here spine, and a tri-quatra at the base of her neck.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 13, 2010)

Submitted for your evaluation


----------



## wykeite (Mar 14, 2010)

Sad!!


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont mind tattoos on girls... but some areas are much more sexy than others.

My better half has one tattoo in that sexy area on the front side of her right hip - I love it. Its a stylized purple and blue hamsa hand with eye in the middle.

She wants to get some writing on the side of her ribcage - I think that would be pretty hot, but I still bust her chops that it wont make her look like megan fox


----------



## OCD (Mar 14, 2010)

The tattoos will look great when your 80 in the old folks home!:sick2:

But on a serious note, I believe tattoos can have their place if they have a significance to the person...say to honor one's service to their country, to honor or remember a loved one who was taken too soon...something like that.

It seems to me that everyone who has a ton of tats, especially radical ones that are always visible, say they are "expressing themselves" and "don't care what people think". IMHO, I think its a "look at me" thing. They don't want to conform to society or "fit in". I'm not trying to stereotype...that's just the way I see it.

As for tats having stories behind them, I have a lot of scars that tell stories too...especially my chain saw scar!:duck:I'm not a careless person, I just grew up as a kid who played outdoors and things happened. It made me the way I am. 

This is just MY OPINION. I know plenty of tattooed people...and I don't think anything different of them. They are still great people. :grouphug: So, If you want a tattoo (or a body full) your are entitled...but you gotta expect, and be able to handle, being stereotyped from anyone who doesn't know you because first impressions are hard to overcome.



Editors note:
No disrespect towards any CPF member (or their loved ones) was intended in the opinions expressed in this post!lovecpf:buddies:


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 14, 2010)

I think tatts are very sexy for a female, depending on where they are of course. As the above pic shows i dont care for them being on the face, just not my cup of tea. But the sexiest tatts IMO are the ones in the lower abominal region or on the thighs, the ones that people dont often see . As for the "tramp stamp" and arm bands i think they've just been used and greatly abused! As Greta stated earlier, come up with something original! And put it somewhere sexy!


----------



## Culhain (Mar 14, 2010)

I recently walked out of a local restaurant because my waitress had tattoos covering her left arm. The thought of her handling my food took away my appetite.

A friend's father, a crusty World War 2 combat veteran, once said that he wanted only one tattoo and that was the raised finger of defiance tattooed on his big toe as a greeting to the coroner/undertaker.


----------



## anonymoususer (Mar 14, 2010)

IMO...

As with any tattoo... as long as it is done in a tasteful manner, it is ok with me.

No tramp stamps though


----------



## baterija (Mar 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Submitted for your evaluation



 Two thumbs down :thumbsdow:thumbsdow

Face and neck tattoos are never attractive to me. The mish-mash of different ones all over isn't so good either. She managed to make herself quite a bit less attractive although not unattractive. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2010)

Would depend on the tattoo, and where it was positioned. 

If I want a girl who likes to party, and I'm not looking for a relationship, a tramp stamp helps in identifying a certain personality type. Not always, to be sure. But generally more hit than miss. Good girls generally don't go for a tramp stamp. Girls mainly interested in a long-term relationship generally don't go for them either.

Now if a divorced woman has a tattoo of her childrens' names on her arm, that won't effect whether I'm attracted to her or not.

But generally, I like my women minus ink.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 14, 2010)

OCD said:


> The tattoos will look great when your 80 in the old folks home!:sick2:


I used to think that, and even use it as a knee-jerk excuse for not entertaining a whim to get a tattoo.

But now I figure I'll look like hell then anyway, and I'm not going to care. :shrug:


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 16, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Submitted for your evaluation


 
I was totally digging her until I saw her ear. I really REALLY think that is gross.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 17, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I was totally digging her until I saw her ear. I really REALLY think that is gross.



I predicted that would happen, that some detail would completely alter the opinions of some. So here's the same girl in a different context:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I predicted that would happen, that some detail would completely alter the opinions of some. So here's the same girl in a different context: ...


 
Ewww! That's completely disgusting! . . . I don't mind the tats, but why is she smoking that Cancer stick?! Nothing worse than kissing a chick with Smoker's Breath. :sick2:


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I predicted that would happen, that some detail would completely alter the opinions of some. So here's the same girl in a different context:


 
What tattoos?  Get out the way, she's blocking the view! 

What's going on there in the background. Any details? Machine, products manufactured, etc.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 17, 2010)

darkzero said:


> What's going on there in the background. Any details? Machine, products manufactured, etc.



She's lathing silencer assemblies. Yes, really:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> She's lathing silencer assemblies. Yes, really: . . .


 
I thought those were lights. Would make nice-looking lights. That girl is such a tease! 

Looks more like a muzzle brake than a silencer.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 17, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I thought those were lights. Would make nice-looking lights. That girl is such a tease!
> 
> Looks more like a muzzle brake than a silencer.


 
Muzzle break won't do too much breaking without holes on the sides.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 17, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I was totally digging her until I saw her ear. I really REALLY think that is gross.




It looks like it can fit a 30mm Aspherical lens in there


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 17, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> It looks like it can fit a 30mm Aspherical lens in there



Only On CPF... 

LOL!

I prefer no tats, unless it actually means something, or is in the right place, as others have stated. (I voted dont care, but it depends)


----------



## Databyter (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, now someone must make a silencer insert light.

After a long day of doing silent hits, you take it out of your pocket, drop in a few cells and screw on the head and tail cap and boom, you've got a light instrument.

Travel light, hit hard.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 17, 2010)

it depends


----------



## headophile (Mar 18, 2010)

no tats on my women please :thumbsdow 

you don't murder magnificent art by covering it with lesser ones. tattooing a woman's body is like drawing a stick figure over the mona lisa :eeew:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I thought those were lights. Would make nice-looking lights.





Databyter said:


> OK, now someone must make a silencer insert light.



You could always just ask her - Rachel works at Advanced Armament Corporation and will be in the back machining/welding/assembling something. That's her handiwork on a couple of the M4s behind her:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> You could always just ask her - Rachel works at Advanced Armament Corporation and will be in the back machining/welding/assembling something. That's her handiwork on a couple of the M4s behind her: . . .


 
Oh! You mean she's not just a model.

She's looking a lot more attractive for some reason. :huh:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> She's looking a lot more attractive for some reason. :huh:



Pretty sure I mentioned something about context


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well she`s a beautiful girl. Lovely face. My guess is she is in a faze of her life where she wants to make a statement about herself...the tats amplify an attitude. Problem is peoples attitudes change threw out their lives...

Clothes can make a statement about attitude without being permanent...if she was my daughter or wife I would have preferred a less permanent show of attitude. She might want to be a quiet soccer mom later in life for example. Not stand out...at least not stand out on account of art work on her body.

Guess I follow the crowed in my thinking...a small well placed tattoo is fine. But in general I much prefer veiwing a naked female body rather than a canvas where artist have practiced their handy work on.


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 18, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I predicted that would happen, that some detail would completely alter the opinions of some. So here's the same girl in a different context:


 totally ROCKS, until the cigarette.
Could do without that, but besides that, love her look, the tattoos, the attitude.:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
John


----------



## orbital (Mar 18, 2010)

*...Michelle McGee*


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 18, 2010)

orbital said:


> *...Michelle McGee*


 Jesse James has good taste. Poor decision over Sandra, but I can see why....
I prefer Kat Von D myself.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 18, 2010)

Wash all that crap off of your skin and meet me in the back room.


----------



## burgessdi (Mar 19, 2010)

Lee1959 said:


> The person matters more than what is on the outside, decorated or not.



Amen. I always wanted a shadfly tattoo... I think they are sexy!!!


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the tramp stamp. Provided it's not overdone or on someone who wouldn't normally attract your eyes there anyway! :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Larbo (Mar 19, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> totally ROCKS, until the cigarette.
> Could do without that, but besides that, love her look, the tattoos, the attitude.:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> John



With my luck if I was stranded on a deserted island it would be with that!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> Jesse James has good taste. Poor decision over Sandra, but I can see why....



Maybe going on looks alone, but Jesse isn't a looks-alone kinda guy, so it's a very odd choice for him. She sounds completely unauthentic in her writing, which is the polar opposite of what he usually goes for..



Larbo said:


> With my luck if I was stranded on a deserted island it would be with that!



An island with a girl who looks like that, has a completely unique life, and knows how to build things? Where do I sign!?

Next:

A new submission for your evaluation


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to over done...could be covered up if she desired to. So I say ok. Next.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 20, 2010)

My opinions so far:

Rachel-biggest turn-off for me is actually the cigarette, not that tattoos, although I personally don't see that the tats add anything. She's attractive enough and seems interesting enough on her own so as not to need anything external. She probably would have been better off leaving well enough alone, and not bothering with either the tats or that ear piercing.

Michelle McGee-yuck. Not just because of the tattoos, but honestly I think her face looks kind of masculine. And that makeup is scary. 

The latest entry-perfect example of why boob jobs are a bad idea. Her breasts are so cartoonishly huge that you really dont notice much else about her. Not really my type anyway. I'm just not into the muscular type.

Bottom line in my opinion-if you're attractive enough, then at best tats won't detract from you, but won't really add anything, either. If you're not, they might get you noticed in situations when you otherwise wouldn't be. I'm not really sure though if the kind of attention you would garner would be positive most of the time. I'm personally not into tats, piercings, or even makeup. Either you have it or you don't on your own ( so long as you're reasonably well-groomed ). And whether you have it or not obviously depends upon the observer.


----------



## Larbo (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> An island with a girl who looks like that, has a completely unique life, and knows how to build things? Where do I sign!?



Well made point as its always dark at night and all my torches have an off switch.:thinking:


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Mar 20, 2010)

Yikes !!! :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Next:
> 
> A new submission for your evaluation


 
That's very impressive . . . for a dude!

I don't care about the tats, what's up with the manly muscles?! Women are supposed to be a bit soft to the touch. It's one of the things that makes them so attractive. 

You come home from a hard day's work. Your woman is there to greet you. She puts her arms around you . . . Do you really want to feel as though you walked into an "Alternative Lifestyle" Bar, and some dude is hugging you??


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Maybe going on looks alone . . .


 
Don't take this the wrong way, but you keep posting pics where the tats aren't the reason for not being attracted to the woman. Smoking, huge rippling muscles . . . 

How about a pick of a woman with natural curves, tats, and holding a delicious freshly baked apple pie in her arms. Make it so that the tats might be the deal-breaker. Then let us decide.

Mmm . . . Homemade Apple pie.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree that is too much muscle for a woman but she is still a attractive woman, and the tatts are sexy too.


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2010)

I dunno boys, I think she's pretty hot. Yeah, she's muscular, but not THAT muscular. Not remotely close to bodybuilder status (I agree that those chicks are scary). And also, the mid-flex position she's in there makes her look especially ripped, whereas if she were just standing there in jeans and a t-shirt, it would be less obvious. Plus, she has a pretty face and good hair, which makes a big difference--I don't think she radiates 'dude' vibes at all as Monocrom said. Now if she had leathery-fake-baked-to-death skin and frizzed out platinum blond mullet and a smoker's cough....well, then you start getting more dudelike...:green:

Oh, and I still don't need the tats...:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

Definitely a pretty face, for sure. But I'm not attracted to someone who's arms are as big as mine. (Or possibly even bigger.)


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe you should ask her to be your trainer....


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 20, 2010)

These lines from Aliens popped into my head when I saw that picture:

Hudson: Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man? 
Vasquez: No. Have you?


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you keep posting pics where the tats aren't the reason for not being attracted to the woman. Smoking, huge rippling muscles . . .
> 
> How about a pick of a woman with natural curves, tats, and holding a delicious freshly baked apple pie in her arms. Make it so that the tats might be the deal-breaker. Then let us decide.



I'm just illustrating that tattoos are a marginal quality at best when you evaluate a person, including for the people who specifically don't like tattoos.

But fair enough, here's some curves with just a modest shoulder tattoo for your evaluation (too early in the day for a pie, so just some light snacking for now):


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

nbp said:


> Maybe you should ask her to be your trainer....


 
LOL ! . . . No.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I'm just illustrating that tattoos are a marginal quality at best when you evaluate a person, including for the people who specifically don't like tattoos.
> 
> But fair enough, here's some curves with just a modest shoulder tattoo for your evaluation (too early in the day for a pie, so just some light snacking for now): . . .


 
Cute girl with a cute tat. Me likey. :kewlpics:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Cute girl with a cute tat. Me likey. :kewlpics:



It's a man.

The arms might not be as big as yours, but something else might be..


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2010)

> StarHalo said:
> 
> 
> > It's a man.



Are you joking? :candle:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 20, 2010)

nbp said:


> Are you joking? :candle:



Nope, I technically can't post anything that would prove otherwise, but note the jawline/chin and fake chest..


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 20, 2010)

How about just a foot with a few stars , compliments of Khoi from LA Ink.

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd10/LaunchMini/DSCN1374.jpg

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd10/LaunchMini/DSCN1376.jpg

Wifey has others, but this is the only one I'm posting.


----------



## nbp (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know, man. It really doesn't resemble a man in any way to me. I think the bone structure is pretty feminine. Either way, I will not be commenting on the human in question's general attractiveness in any way, lest I humiliate myself should it be discovered it is in fact a man. :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> It's a man.
> 
> The arms might not be as big as yours, but something else might be..


 
Aww man . . . You ain't right. :shakehead

And a fake chest doesn't mean anything when most "customers" are real women. What happened to the days when girls just ate a lot if they wanted a large chest. (Or depended on genetics.) 

Want to enhance a body part? Just eat more. Screw surgery. Eating more is easier and less expensive.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> It's a man.
> 
> The arms might not be as big as yours, but something else might be..



I don`t know if your right or wrong...but either way

THAT`S A GOOD ONE STARHALO!!! LOLOLOL
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 20, 2010)

I put the proof about that picture in an Other place for _content that does not belong on CPF._

And as a consolation prize for playing, here's one that requires no evidence whatsoever:


----------



## nbp (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL, now THAT is for sure a woman! And I have to believe every man on this board can agree that she's gorgeous. :kiss:


----------



## Databyter (Mar 21, 2010)

The Gal working out isn't too buff. She's just pumped up a bit, If she wasn't you wouldn't even notice more that a hard body.

She's pretty nice looking to me, and for a change the tattoos are surprisingly in sync with her look. Understated. The more feminine woman a few posts down with a small tatt, It takes away from her attractiveness to me. It says I did this because I comply with trends, and I'm trying to look cool. The body builder gal has at least a very unique look that does not take away from her sort of tough allure, and she probably is cool and doesn't give a darn what you think.

That being said, I do prefer more of a softer body, tattoos aside.


----------



## tattoo6.0 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well i can say as a tattoo shop owner for the past 10 years ive seen lots of women get plenty of tattoos over that span, some looked better some looked worse. In my opinion it depends on the way the woman carries herself while tattooed whether or not she is attractive or not.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I'm just illustrating that tattoos are a marginal quality at best when you evaluate a person, including for the people who specifically don't like tattoos.
> 
> But fair enough, here's some curves with just a modest shoulder tattoo for your evaluation (too early in the day for a pie, so just some light snacking for now):



I looked in the "other" and its definitely a man. SMH. Doctors who perform surgery like this should be....well you get my point. 20years from now you will need a birth certificate for authenticity. :mecry:


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Mar 21, 2010)

nbp said:


> LOL, now THAT is for sure a woman! And I have to believe every man on this board can agree that she's gorgeous. :kiss:



nah , she's not a red head ....

wonder if there is a connection between my fondness of red heads and having a battery with a "red head" stripe ????

I'll still pass on the tats , thank you ...

If they are "over the top" , I don't like them (although , they are interesting to gawk at ) ,

if they are discreet and "tasteful" , whats the point ?


----------



## Empath (Mar 21, 2010)

When this thread began, the concern was whether or not it might become a heated exchange of opinion. It did progress within a reasonable level of opinion.

The thread's revival has produced a different concern. Rather than bickering or heated exchange, and in spite of it's neutral title, it has become a critique of the female form, and now discussions of tell-tell signs of cross-dressing of even the scantily clad models.

It's now time to put the thread back to rest, and move the topic to the Underground. (The topic has overflowed to there already). Rather than attempt to maintain an unrestrained thread there, and a restricted thread here (although not very successfully), we'll shut this one down. Please continue the topic, and that which it has become in the Underground.


----------

